# Trying to connect a notebook to wifi



## F1R3-R4H (Jul 24, 2019)

Since I've installed FreeBSD on my Exo, I cannot connect never to a wireless net.
I saw that I have the r8169, typing a command in Ubuntu live USB:

```
*-network
       description: Wireless interface
       physical id: 5
       bus info: usb@1:4
       logical name: wlxc0210d4f958a
       serial: c0:21:0d:4f:95:8a
       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8xxxu driverversion=4.18.0-15-generic firmware=N/A ip=172.20.10.7 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11
```
The question is that this is another system, not the one I use (FreeBSD 11.3 amd64). How could I download this driver and connect my notebook to a WiFi AP?[/code]


----------



## tingo (Jul 24, 2019)

In general; the only useful information (for FreeBSD) you get about your hardware in Linux is what kind of hardware it is. `lspci` and other commands which gives the same information are useful in that context.
Linux drivers (in general) do not work on FreeBSD (no strange - FreeBSD isn't Linux) so looking for them is useless.

Armed with information about your hardware you can search (Google, DuckDuckGo and so on) and see if there exist a FreedBSD driver for your hardware. If it does - use it. If not - you're out of luck with that hardware.
The best thing you can do then is change the hardware to something that works in FreeBSD. For wireless interfaces, that usually means looking for wireless usb network cards that are supported in FreeBSD. Or, if you are lucky, a replacement minPCIe card in your laptop - one that isn't blacklisted / not on the whitelist.


----------

